# SRAM Force Derailler Cable



## rd48sec (Jul 29, 2007)

Where can I get a replacement shifter cable for SRAM force. During installation I accidentally cut the cable too short and now it is unusable. I checked SRAM.com with no help.

I have piece of cable long enough, but what can I use for the metal "Stopper" that goes into the shifter?

Thanks, Joel


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I had to replace my Force's rear derailleur barrell adjuster recently and in turn had to get a new cable. SRAM wouldn't give me time time of day unless I was a dealer. I ended up using a Torelli Campy shifter cable I purchase at my LBS. Since it's coated black like, it matches the other SRAM cables perfectly.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's a picture of it.


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

SRAM's brand cable is "Pit stop", 1.1 mm about $4.00. On my red it 's Ride-on, about $50-60/set.


----------



## richphoto (Jan 19, 2007)

*where did you find barrel adjuster?*



Retro Grouch said:


> I had to replace my Force's rear derailleur barrell adjuster recently and in turn had to get a new cable. SRAM wouldn't give me time time of day unless I was a dealer. I ended up using a Torelli Campy shifter cable I purchase at my LBS. Since it's coated black like, it matches the other SRAM cables perfectly.



I need to replace my barrel adjuster on my force too, I can't find one anywhere?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Source*



richphoto said:


> I need to replace my barrel adjuster on my force too, I can't find one anywhere?


Find an LBS in your area that buys part from http://www.bti-usa.com/public/store_locator . They should be able to obtain the SRAM part you need.


----------

